# Darmstadt Trial



## b.m. (3. September 2006)

hallo hallo!

Bin zwecks Studium in Darmstadt. Leute die da ab und zu trialn.. meldet euch!
handy is kaputt - einfach ne p.m. schicken oder hier posten.

greets,
Bernd


----------



## KermitB4 (3. September 2006)

Hallo

diese Woche hätte ich Zeit und Lust auf Darmstadt!

Müsste nur so 1-2 Tage vorher bescheid wissen, weil ich eine etwas weite anreise habe. 

Wer würde noch kommen? Kimi? Rheingauer?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b.m. (4. September 2006)

Hallo Kermit,

Kenne die Darmstädter Fahrer noch nicht wirklich. Werde die Tage sicherlich mal fahren. Wohl eher spontan und wenn dann abends (außer we). Aber wenn du mir bescheid gibst wann du in Darmstadt bist, können wir da sicher was einrichten.


----------



## bike-show.de (5. September 2006)

b.m. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kermit,
> 
> Kenne die Darmstädter Fahrer noch nicht wirklich. Werde die Tage sicherlich mal fahren. Wohl eher spontan und wenn dann abends (außer we). Aber wenn du mir bescheid gibst wann du in Darmstadt bist, können wir da sicher was einrichten.



Hallo Bernd,

ich bin zwar kein fast kein Darmstädter mehr, aber die alte Truppe ist sicher noch da und wird sehr gerne mit dir fahren gehen. Schick mal eine PM an Kinimod und Rheinländer. Die beiden sind aus Darmstadt und fahren regelmäßig.

Gute Spots sind der Spielplatz zwischen Uni und Innenstadt und rund ums Theater.

Viele Grüße aus Australien (und etwas Heimweh...),

Basti


----------



## OM-Armin (24. September 2006)

Hallo ihr Trailer,
habt ihr regelmässige, oder feste Zeiten wenn ihr euch in Darmstadt trefft ?  Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr auf der IFMA das erste mal Fahrad Trail gesehen habe, bin ich echt fasziniert davon. Bin dieses Jahr mehr oder weniger wegen dem Trail Wettbewerb wieder zur IFMA gefahren. Ich selbst fahre kein Trail aber ich würde Euch gerne mal etwas zusehen. Ich wohne in Rodgau und Darmstadt ist halt nicht so weit wie Köln. Habe in unserer Gegend noch nie jemand mit einem Trail Bike gesehen.

Gruss,
   Armin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. September 2006)

nicht trail.
das heißt trial.......is sehr wichtig.....

komme auch aus der nähe, bzw. wenn ich wieder n bike hab, fahre ich auch wieder.....


----------



## OM-Armin (27. September 2006)

Hallo trialsMAX,
Du hast vollkommen recht, da habe ich mich ganz schön verschrieben..., ich meine natürlich Trial ! Man möge es mir nachsehen. 

Grüsse,
   Armin


----------



## Kinimod (27. September 2006)

Hallo Achim

Also hier gibt es im Moment so 4-5 Leute die mehr oder weniger aktiv fahren. Meistens fahren wir eher Abends relativ spontan. Die meisten Spots sind gut beleuchtet, deshalb geht das auch noch bei Dunkelheit.  Am Wochenende sind wir häufiger mal im Felsenmeer. 
Sag am Besten mal bescheid, wenn Du Zeit hast, dann können wir ja mal was ausmachen und ne Runde zusammen drehen. 

Gruß

Dominik


----------



## Michael83 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hab hier mal nen alten Thread rausgekramt und wollt mal fragen,
ob es denn noch Trialer in Darmstadt gibt? Ich hab auch schon mal im Forum von www.biketrialsuedhessen.de geschrieben, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Würd mich freuen, wenn sich noch jemand finden würde.
Gruß Michael


----------



## bike-show.de (30. Januar 2009)

Michael83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab hier mal nen alten Thread rausgekramt und wollt mal fragen,
> ob es denn noch Trialer in Darmstadt gibt? Ich hab auch schon mal im Forum von www.biketrialsuedhessen.de geschrieben, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> Würd mich freuen, wenn sich noch jemand finden würde.
> Gruß Michael


Schreib mal Kinimod an. Der wohnt zwar auch nicht mehr in DA, kennt aber noch einige Leute dort. Rheingauer sollte eigentlich auch bald wieder in DA sein.


----------



## MaxTTH (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs,

ich studier im mom in DA und hätt auch mal Bock bissl mehr von der Stadt zu sehen als nur die FH. Kenn mich halt mit Spots gar net aus .. bräuchten einen Ortskundigen^^. 

Gruß Max
_______________________________
www.t-t-h.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal, ;-)
Ich komme aus Darmstadt und suche euch^^
meldet euch mal bei mir..  such immer leute zum Trialen


----------



## Kinimod (30. Januar 2009)

ja super, dann gibt es ja wieder ein paar in Darmstadt.

Wie Basti schon sagte, wohne jetzt in Mainz, aber ist ja nicht aus der Welt und wo die Spots sind sollte mir noch einfallen... 

Was haltet Ihr von ner Feierabenrund am kommenden Donnerstag (5.2.09). Bei Helligkeit schaff ich es nicht. Aber Darmstadt ist ja super beleuchtet, das geht auch Nachts, mehrer Winter ausprobiert. So gegen 18 Uhr am Theater?

Also wie sieht es aus Max, Michael und Phil? Basti kommste auch rum ?

Wer hat noch Lust?

Gruß dOMinik


----------



## TrialerPhil (30. Januar 2009)

Am Theater ist alles abgesperrt, nur da wo die Überdachung ist net!


----------



## Smilymarco (30. Januar 2009)

Wohn auch in der Nähe und schaff in DA 

Wenn ich am 5. wieder fit bin, bin ich dabei.


----------



## TrialerPhil (31. Januar 2009)

Du kommst!! 
hatt einer lust nachher ( 31.01 ) zu Trialen??
alleine ist immer so laaaangweilig!


----------



## MaxTTH (31. Januar 2009)

haja ich denk schon das ich das schaffen sollte am do .. hab noch nix vor .. und sowieso frei  hoff nur das ich euch am teather find bei nacht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael83 (31. Januar 2009)

hab da zwar eigentlich nen Termin, probier ihn aber zu verschieben. Werd also sehr wahrscheinlich auch da sein.
@TrialerPhil: wird bei mir heut nix mehr, bin übers WE grad net in Darmstadt.

Dann bis Donnerstag


----------



## bike-show.de (31. Januar 2009)

Kinimod schrieb:


> Also wie sieht es aus Max, Michael und Phil? Basti kommste auch rum ?



Fett, fett, fett! Bin dabei.


----------



## TrialerPhil (1. Februar 2009)

Cool!!  
aber am theater treffen ist doof --> ist doch alles abgesperrt!
treffpunkt könnte man doch auf den spielplatz am Schloss verlegen?!


----------



## bike-show.de (1. Februar 2009)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> Cool!!
> aber am theater treffen ist doof --> ist doch alles abgesperrt!
> treffpunkt könnte man doch auf den spielplatz am Schloss verlegen?!



Wenn der überdachte Teil vom Theater frei ist, dann will ich da in jedem Fall auch fahren gehen. Treffpunk Spielplatz ist aber ok. 

Uhrzeit am Donnerstag 18 Uhr?


----------



## Kinimod (1. Februar 2009)

ja super, kommen ja ein paar zusammen.

Also dann um 18 Uhr am Spielplatz am Schloss.

Trialsmax kommt auch noch.

Dann bis Donnerstag.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## TrialerPhil (1. Februar 2009)

Super 
ich bin ab 17:30+ uhr am Spielplatz!


----------



## MaxTTH (2. Februar 2009)

Ich habs mal gegooglet weil ich natürlich kein Plan hatte .. 6 minuten vom Bahnhof ist das richtig? Hoff mal ich find das dann auch ..


----------



## Smilymarco (2. Februar 2009)

MaxTTH schrieb:


> Ich habs mal gegooglet weil ich natürlich kein Plan hatte .. 6 minuten vom Bahnhof ist das richtig? Hoff mal ich find das dann auch ..



Wenn ich Donnerstag komme, könnten wir uns am Hbf treffen. Dann zeig ich dir den Weg mit der Straßenbahn


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Februar 2009)

jo. kann man auch mitm rad fahren. is echt net weit.
bis donnerstag


----------



## TrialerPhil (3. Februar 2009)

bin doch net um 17:30 uhr am spielplatz!
komm schon um 16:30 uhr 
weil ich kann net mein Bike angucken und net fahren gehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (4. Februar 2009)

geht an dem spielplatz was? Ich werde dann wohl auch etwas früher kommen  bin etwas krank aber das lass ich mir net entgehen .. ich brauche sppoooooots


----------



## TrialerPhil (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin ab 16:30 uhr am spielplatz!
und da geht recht viel


----------



## Smilymarco (5. Februar 2009)

Ich komm nicht


----------



## MaxTTH (5. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs .. is zwar sau ******* .. aber ich bin sau krank und kann deshalb auch net kommen. Ich will aber unbedingt mal in meiner baldigen Heimat fahren gehen .. ich hoff des lässt sich irgendwann nochmal machen .. 

Gruß Max


----------



## TrialerPhil (5. Februar 2009)

wenn es regnet bin ich gleich am Theater!!


----------



## TrialerPhil (8. Februar 2009)

Wer will mit mir Darmstadt fahren??
egal wann...  ich bin eh jeden tag da^^
am 09.02  bin ich ab 15:00 uhr am Spielplatz am schloss!


----------



## MaxTTH (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab morgen in Da Prüfungen .. ich meld mich demnächst mal hier .. ich muss unbedingt in DA mal fahren gehen ... 
Gruß Max


----------



## florianwagner (10. Februar 2009)

hi, 
ich hab auch diese und nächste woche urlaub, zeit mal nach darmstadt zu kommen. wenn also n paar leute zusammenkommen wär ich dabei.


----------



## Michel84 (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe null Trial-Erfahrung, würde aber gern welche machen. Hat einer von Euch Lust mir mal ein bisschen was zu zeigen und vielleicht dabei zu helfen, an ein Rad zu kommen? Ich wohne in Darmstadt.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sics (2. Mai 2009)

Servus, bin früher oft am Frankenstein und in Darmstadt gefahren, dann aber studiums- und berufsbedingt pausiert und würde jetzt gerne wieder anfangen. 
Daher suche ich noch ein paar Leute zum Biken; am liebsten bisschen Trialen in Darmstadt. Würd mich über ne pm oder mail freuen.


----------



## KannY (7. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen,

Bin mit ein paar Leuten immer an den Wochendenen vom Frankenstein aus aufm Burgenweg unterwegs. 

Wer interesse hat mal mit zu kommen einfach per PN melden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2009)

Lebt von den Darmstädtern noch jemand?
Ich bin über das erste Adventswochenende in Darmstadt und hätte Lust ne Runde rumzuhopsen.


----------



## TrialerPhil (4. November 2009)

ich leb noch^^


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. November 2009)

rhein-main.thread!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2009)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

